
MIT Tech Review Says It Proves Silicon Valley Innovation Is a Myth - caution
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200426/17445044379/as-were-all-living-working-socializing-via-internet-mit-tech-review-says-it-proves-silicon-valley-innovation-is-myth.shtml
======
AnotherGoodName
From the review

>Sure, they have given us Zoom to keep the fortunate among us working and
Netflix to keep us sane; Amazon is a savior these days for those avoiding
stores; iPads are in hot demand and Instacart is helping to keep many self-
isolating people fed.

But what have the Romans ever done for us!

~~~
saagarjha
From the commentary:

> Of course, even the paragraph that explains the thesis seems almost like a
> modern updating of the famous "what have the Romans ever done for us?" scene
> from Monty Python's Life of Brian

------
sxp
The original title should have been left in: "As We're All Living, Working,
And Socializing Via The Internet... MIT Tech Review Says It Proves Silicon
Valley Innovation Is A Myth"

~~~
aazaa
Probably too long. Very difficult to crop titles to fit HN limit.

------
March_f6
I think I can understand a kernel of what is being suggested here and I think
its based on the idea of proportion. Silicon Valley represents the largest
aggregations of human and financial capital ever seen, but for all of that
investment and energy how much do we have to show aside from a video chat app
and e-commerce? I'm not arguing for or against but just trying to understand
some part of the sentiment in the context of a crisis.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
Iphones are by far the most impactful invention of the past 2 decades, to the
point where many other globally impactful things like Uber are built entirely
on top of them and their clones. I don't think there's any informed way to
understand the perspective; it just can't come from anything but blindness
about what Silicon Valley has accomplished.

------
qppo
We can't innovate against the corrupt administrators over federal agencies
that are incompetent to the point of cruelty. We can't innovate against a
population that has been brainwashed into distrusting scientists and experts.
We can't innovate against governors that are too chickenshit to get us the
resources we need or deploy our solutions the way they need to be.

The problems with our response to COVID are not technological, they're
institutional.

------
tom-thistime
I would not necessarily worry a whole lot about anything I read in Tech
Review.

